# anyone know where i can find a purple linkia starfish?



## am90 (Feb 8, 2012)

similiar to this pic


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

That's super cool! I hope its not just a photo chopped pic. Would be a cool addition to any tank


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

mmatt said:


> That's super cool! I hope its not just a photo chopped pic. Would be a cool addition to any tank


i found numerous pics of purple ones...so i duno


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Never seen a purple one in real life, but doesn't mean they don't exist. Linkia starfish are fairly common, but if you know what ocean the purple ones are coming out of, you could talk to one of the stores about bringing some in for you when they do an order from that ocean.


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

I have seen one in Aquarium 2u last week in Markham 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Where exactly is Aquarium 2U?


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

https://maps.google.ca/maps?oe=UTF-...4d6a569fb00a5:0x6b37a3f108ef39ea&gmm=CgIgAQ==

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*Wowwwww*

wOWWWW i HAVE been in the hobby 30 years + now and neverrrrr
seen a purple linkia...is this bogus????

Tim


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Ramez said:


> I have seen one in Aquarium 2u last week in Markham
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you sure? the starfish there don't look purple to me!

If it is really purple, I am going to buy them all tomorrow morning!


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*what store?*

What store did you see them in?

Tim


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

sohal tang said:


> What store did you see them in?
> 
> Tim


Aquarium 2U

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

